# Simatic OPC server installieren/Konfigurieren



## BorisDieKlinge80 (18 August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bisher wurde WinCC benutzt welches einen OPC server integriert hat. Nun will ich den "stand-alone" OPC server von Simens verwenden welcher bei simatic dabei ist. 

Gibt tutorial um diesen zu installieren/Konfigurieren?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2008)

Hallo, 

ein Tutorial ist es wohl nicht, aber hier solltest Du zumindest 
Grundlagen dazu finden:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/2044387


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (18 August 2008)

ich begkomm das nich hin.. hab es nach der siemens anweisung gemacht.. ne PC Station erstellt.. darin ein IE allgemein die IP des lokalen rechner angegeben 
Für den OPC Server die S7-Verbindung definiert, und darin, die SPS IP (welche auch tatsälich exitsiert und bei WinCC funktioniert) angeben.

wenn ich nun "Laden der Station mache" kommt der Fehler

1. Für Online Verbindungen über die Schnittstelle
PC-internal muß im Komponenten-Konfigurator ein
Stationsname vergeben werden.

2. Verbindung zur Baugruppe Stationmanager (Index
125) in der Station PC-Station konnte nicht aufgebaut
werden.

naja ich weis ehrlich gesagt gar nic hwas ich da mache.. ist das ein scheiss.. mit dem siemes OPC server


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (18 August 2008)

gibts keine fertigen konfiguration dateien für opc server ? wo ich nur die IP adressen und tag ändern muss? ich bekomm die krise..


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2008)

In Stationenkonfigurator muss ein IE General und ein OPC Server eingerichtet werden genau wie im Projekt.

Name des "PC Station" muss exact gleich zu Name des PC wie in Windows eingestellt ist. Also das Name das für netzwerkverbindugen in ein Windows Workgroup verwendet wird.

PG/PC Schnittstelle Access Point S7ONLINE muss auf "internal" eingestellt werden.

Configuration Console verwenden um dein Ethernet karte auf "Configured mode" einzustellen.

Ich habe auch diesen Guide geschrieben. Leider für MPI/Profibus, aber den Verfahren ist fast gleich.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (18 August 2008)

ich bin jetzt soweit, das ich die zwei komponetne übertragen kann.. wobei folgender hiwneis kommt : Die komponetne mit Idnex 2 IE allgemein befindet sich im STOP zustand... bei versuch sie zu starten, kommt : Konnte nich gtartet werden. Hab die PC-Station exakt dem PC namen benannt.

JUHU ES KLAPP DANKE

Problem... Pc hat zwie netwekkarten musste die richtige auswählen, zudem war der PCname falschen danke


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (18 August 2008)

ok ich kann jetzt wunderbar mit dem OPC Scout drauf zugreifen, nun noch zwei Fragen:

1.Wie kann ich nun Tags aufm OPC server anlegen, auf die ich später mit OPC client zugreife. Im OPC scout kann ich ja auch DB's bzw. werte zugrieffen und nen symbolname vergeben, aber das hat ja nichts direkt mit dem OPC server zu tun oder?

2. Wie kann ich jetzt die Symboltabele, bzw. die DB Tabellen der SPS scannen und ausdrucken, das geht doch auch rigendwie oder?


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2008)

Das einfachste/beste ist die Symbole von STEP7 Projekt zu verwenden.

In PC Station unter den Reiter "OPC Server", gibt es ein Schalter "Symbole verwenden". Wenn dieses aktiviert ist hast Du alle die in SPS definierte Symbole.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (19 August 2008)

> In PC Station unter den Reiter "OPC Server", gibt es ein Schalter "Symbole verwenden". Wenn dieses aktiviert ist hast Du alle die in SPS definierte Symbole.



In Welche Anwendung muss ich da? "Station Configurator" oder "NCM PC Manager" oder "NCM PC Config" oder "NetPro" ? Das ist echt verwirrend... 4 Anwendiung für nen simplen OPC Server? aber ich kann das mit den "Symbolen" nich finden... Aber was muss ich tun , damit ich selber Tags anlegen kann welche von Clients verwendbar sind? Grüße und Danke schonmal


----------



## JesperMP (19 August 2008)

In Simatic Manager, PC Station auswählen, und denn Konfiguration.
Für jede Verbindungs-typ (DP, S7, ISO/TCP usw.) gibt es ein Reiter.
Für den Verbindungs-typ das Du verwendest shaltest Du alle die Symbole ein wie in Anhang.

Aber jetzt verstehe ich das Du nur NCM PC Manager hast, nicht Simatic Manager (STEP7). Dann kannst Du kein integrierte Projekt erstellen und auch keine Projekt-Symbole verwenden.

Es gibt unter Simatic Net ein Programm "Symbol File Configurator". Vielleicht ist das ein möglicheit. Ich habe selber keine erfahrung damit.


----------



## JesperMP (19 August 2008)

Hallo Boris.

Nach ein bisschen nachdenken:

Ich vermute das Du hast das STEP7 Projekt auf ein PC mit Simatic Manager. Nur auf den Ziel-PC hast Du nur Simatic Net, und damit nur NCM PC Manager.

In den Fall empfehle ich das Du den Konfiguration auf den STEP7 PC machst. Dann kann Du die Symbole einfach definieren wie vorher beschrieben.

Um das Konfiguration (inklusiv Symbole) auf den Ziel-PC zu bringen musst Du den Import-Funktion in Stationen Konfigurator verwenden.

Also, Symbole einschalten wie beschrieben.
Dann, in NetPro alles neugenerieren.
Dann kopierst Du den .xdb Datei von XDBS Ordner unter den STEP7 Projekt-Ordner zu den Ziel-PC.
Sclusslich verwendest Du den Import Station Funktion in Stationen Konfigurator.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (19 August 2008)

die Option die ich eintellen muss gibts bei mir nich!!!


----------



## JesperMP (19 August 2008)

Boris.

Wie schon geschrieben, die Symbole von STEP7 Projekt einzubetten geht nur in ein integriertes STEP7 Projekt.
Siehe Eintrag # 11.

Etwas deutlicher:

Also, Symbole einschalten wie beschrieben (*in STEP7 Projekt*).
Dann, in NetPro alles neugenerieren (*in STEP7 Projekt*).
Dann kopierst Du den .xdb Datei von XDBS Ordner unter den STEP7 Projekt-Ordner zu den Ziel-PC (*von STEP7 PC auf Ziel PC*).
Sclusslich verwendest Du den Import Station Funktion in Stationen Konfigurator (*in Ziel PC*).


----------

